# 2005 Band Report Thread



## accivatti (Oct 3, 2005)

Info from The Legendary band, pilfered by Black Bartley The Bling Bandit, was rec'd by him today. Banded a year ago as a brand new baby goose, at Houston Point, Northwest Territory, Canada.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Got a cert back today on a lesser.

Banded 7/14 of this year before it could fly near Opinnagau River Mouth in Ontario....wherever the heck that is. Bander was from Peterborough so, it isn't anywhere close to here...maybe oughtta ask Stevie Y


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Congrats on the bands! I have yet to get a banded diver. I keep telling my buds that if I ever shot a bull can with a gnarly old band on it... well, I might just have to hang it up! it can't possibly get much better than that! that'd be just about the pinnacle of trophy birds (at least in my opinion!)

on the akimiski bird. many of our migrators on the se side are from this region. (ft. albany, moosonee, akimiski Island region). the cert will say "NT" but if you do a mapblast or quest, it won't be found. some searches still have this under Ontario, but the proper designation is "Nunavuit" (spelling)
-just a bit of useless info fer ya!


----------



## Brydog (Oct 13, 2005)

I shot a pair of Wood Ducks in 03',,, Both shot at Lake Isabella in Isabella Co. I've contacted the Dept. of Interior, the DNR, and the bird Audubon Society. No one has any info on these birds. The bands have only 4 numbers on each. The #'s are 5888 and 5889. 
If any one out there can help me find out where these birds came from I would greatly apprieciate it.:help: 
Brydog


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Brydog,

sounds interesting! They should have had avise/contact information on them if they were fed bands-unless they were from someone's aviary.

If I remember correctly, woodrows get a size 6 band, so a std fed band would say "call 1-800-327-BAND or Avise contact info then the number sequence. typically it's a 3 or 4 digit prefix, then a 5 digit suffix. - even on the diminutive teal bands. still 3 digits,(hyphen) then 5 digits.

so a woodrow band might be 836-12345.

post up a pic. I'd love to see them!


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Brydog 
There is an older gentleman in Jackson county the bands the heck out woodducks. Dont know if he uses federal bands or if they are private. He has been banding for years and would guess that his group has put up hundreds of boxes. Will find out if these could be his bands.


----------



## Steelslinger (Oct 13, 2004)

Two years ago cousin-in-law shot a banded woodie hen that was banded in Maryland two weeks before. This is about the craziest band story I had heard and could not believe it when he showed the cert. It kind of throws off the whole north to south migration threory. East to west, and from Maryland to Mi in two weeks.....


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO (May 21, 2003)

Hen Red Head

Band #- 1046-61644

Hatched in 2005 near Macdonald, Manitoba

Banded by: Manitoba CWS- Winnepeg

I have a map in my gallery if someone would help me post it.

Thanks

Jeff- BMT


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

One of these days you'll learn how to do this yourself..  Heard the boys left last night...


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Macdonald and west up to westbourne and over to Minnedosa is Canvasback and Redhead breeding captiol of the world. Banded many summers with the CWS crew out of winnipeg. 

FYI for freelancers
N of Macdonald up HWY 50 to Langruth, the snow goose hunting in that area is incredible. The 1st DU project ever is just south of Langruth, Big grass marsh.

S end of lake Manitoba is Delta marsh(home of delta waterfowl), 55,000 acres of public hunting. No motors allowed, so the farther you paddle the better the hunting it is.


----------



## Ruff Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

I shot this bird in Midland County on 10-10-2005. It was a female who was too young to fly when banded on 7-15-02. It was banded 20 miles SE of Ft. Albany, NT, Canada.


----------



## Brydog (Oct 13, 2005)

Ruff Rider said:


> I shot this bird in Midland County on 10-10-2005. It was a female who was too young to fly when banded on 7-15-02. It was banded 20 miles SE of Ft. Albany, NT, Canada.


 


Good goin RR. you snuffed that bird on my birthday. :woohoo1:


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

Canada goose band report:
Taken on October 14, 2005 in Ingham County
Banded as a yearling in 2003 in Grass Lake, MI


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

My buddies got all the info back on the 6 bands we shot during Early and Regular Goose Season.

3 Came from "NT" 2 year old birds

3 Came from Ohio also 2 year old birds

KEvlar


----------



## smbassman (May 25, 2005)

I shot my first mallard drake with a band last October ('04) around Traverse City. Amazingly, it was banded in '98 in South Dakota. This was a very large mallard.


----------



## Bang-n-Fish (Mar 11, 2002)

My collar info came back,it was collered and banded in 04 when to young to fly.


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

FP yesterday:










Mike L, Tell your son I got my goose and that that was the best triple I have ever seen! :lol: Had a great time hunting with your son and I am looking forward to the next time. Hope he got his waders patched in time to get out this morning.


----------



## Walmark (Mar 29, 2005)

I shot a male goose at Shiawassee back in 1986. It was banded @ Shiawassee in 1971 talk about an old bird. Any one take any older?


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I don't know what's taking so long, but I shot an old, old band earlier this year during the early season. I'm guessing that it's about 15 years old as well.

sure wish they'd hurry up! I've got money down on this one!!


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

got the cert today....

(drum roll please........)



banded 6/13/95

recovered: 9/5/05

dang! lost a bet! only 10 years old.

thought for sure with the amount of wear and the thin, hour glass shape of the band (from rubbing on it's knuckle), I thought for sure it was older than that!


----------



## Zink (Jan 9, 2006)

Last year i killed a banded drake mallard that is reported to be banded in 1984 that makes that bird 21 yrs old, thats why the birds ar egetting so smart they live forever.


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

goosebustr79 said:


> Here are a couple, still waiting on some more.
> 
> #1 Shot 9/13/05 Hatched 2000 Banded 6 miles west of Houston Pt, NT Male
> 
> ...


Got two more COA's back today!

#6 Shot 01/17/06 Hatched in 1999 Banded near Detroit MI Female

#7 Shot 01/17/06 Too young to fly in 2005 Banded and collared near Rocky Ridge OH Female

Talked to the band lab today and she said there was a problem with an abreviation. That's what has been taking so long. She assured me that I should have the rest by next week. I will post the rest as they come in.


----------

